# Michigan written hunting permission form



## nategyoder (Oct 23, 2009)

I searched both this site and google and could not find a Michigan Hunting permission form from the MDNR? This would be for a private land owner to give permission to a hunter?

Thanks,
Nate


----------



## nategyoder (Oct 23, 2009)

Wonder why this is not showing up in the new posts when i click on it?

Thanks,
Nate


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

I would think that most people just write out their statement of permission. I am not aware of any standard form from the DNR.


----------



## nategyoder (Oct 23, 2009)

Here is what Ohio has:

go to the second link down here:
[ame="http://www.google.com/search?q=ohio+permission+to+hunt+form&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a"]ohio permission to hunt form - Google Search[/ame]

I figured Michigan would have the same kind of thing.

Thanks,
Nate


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

I always thought it would be pretty simple for Michigan to put them in the hunting guide as many other states do. Then you could simply make as many copies as you needed for the different places you hunt. But alas, simplicity is something that eludes the powers that be in Lansing.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

You don't need written permission to hunt private land in Michigan.


----------



## cgwright (Mar 31, 2008)

True, written permission is no longer required.


----------



## nategyoder (Oct 23, 2009)

but I do need it if I want to hunt near buildings / safety zones?


----------



## cgwright (Mar 31, 2008)

That's the way I understand it....here's right out of the hunting guide.

*Safety Zones Around Buildings*
Safety zones are all areas within 150 yards (450 feet) of an 
occupied building, house, cabin, or any barn or other building used 
in a farm operation. No person, including archery and crossbow 
hunters, may hunt or discharge a frearm, crossbow or bow in a 
safety zone, or shoot at any wild animal or wild bird within a safety 
zone, without the written permission of the owner or occupant of 
such safety zone. The safety zone applies to hunting only. It does 
not apply to indoor or outdoor shooting ranges, target shooting, law 
enforcement activities or the discharge of frearms, crossbows or 
bows for any non-hunting purpose.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

cgwright said:


> True, written permission is no longer required.


Even so, I would rather have written permission too.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Silver Panner said:


> Even so, I would rather have written permission too.




Especially if the owner isn't home at the time and it becomes an issue......friend used to have a paragraph typed out giving permission w/specific persons name on it.....then had them sealed so they were waterproof....worked great...


----------



## cgwright (Mar 31, 2008)

Silver Panner said:


> Even so, I would rather have written permission too.


That's the way I feel, too. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

nategyoder said:


> Here is what Ohio has:
> 
> go to the second link down here:
> ohio permission to hunt form - Google Search
> ...


LoL.. There are many things the Michigan DNR could learn from its neighbors.


----------



## cantonrat (Oct 9, 2009)

det07 said:


> LoL.. There are many things the Michigan DNR could learn from its neighbors.


Good thought. Maybe we should outsource the MDNR's functions to Ohio or Indiana, or Wisconsin.


----------

